# MAC Teal Eyeshadows



## AudreyNicole (May 9, 2007)

This is not the best picture, but hopefully it will be helpful.  These are all the teal shadows that I own on NW15 skin.

*Top Row (L-R):* Brill, Surreal, Zonk Bleu!, Electric Eel, Plumage
*Bottom Row (L-R): *Steamy, Moonflower, Meadowland, Pompous Blue, Blue Edge


----------

